

Google right from your command line - mrowa44
https://github.com/mrowa44/ggl

======
peter_tonoli
This reminds me of Surfraw
[http://surfraw.alioth.debian.org/](http://surfraw.alioth.debian.org/) by
Julian Assange. Surfraw searches Google, Altavista, Babelfish, Dejanews,
Freshmeat, Research Index, Slashdot and many others on the command line.

